# attestation de déplacement dérogatoire



## Corrector

Bonjour,.
Le Coronavirus et son attestation de sortie
 Rien trouvé d'officiel sur la toile, mes contacts anglais sont hésitants.
Displacement certificate ?
Errand declaration ?


----------



## Kelly B

Travel justification form is my personal attempt - I haven't seen anything official either.


----------



## Locape

C'est pas vraiment pour voyager, quelquefois seulement pour quelques centaines de mètres, pour marcher, faire de l'exercice ou promener son chien. Je ne sais pas si 'travel' veut dire aussi 'se déplacer'. Je vois dans le WR que 'attestation sur l'honneur' se dit 'sworn statement', donc peut-être 'statement', puisque c'est effectivement une déclaration sur l'honneur, donc pas vraiment un certificat.


----------



## Kelly B

Je comprends, mais on peut quand même dire "travel" pour les petits voyages maison-pharmacie etc. C'est vrai que ça convient mois bien pour les promenades pour la santé.

Oui, statement, c'est logique. Peut-être quelque chose du genre "lockdown statement" qui évite la traduction du mot deplacement.


----------



## Keith Bradford

I'd have said_* travel declaration*_, on the parallel of_ tax/customs declaration_.  Does it really apply when walking the dog in your own street, without even getting the car out? For the benefit of those who haven't seen one, it's available on https://www.gouvernement.fr/sites/d...03/attestation_de_deplacement_derogatoire.pdf. As Locape says, it's not really a certificate, just an entirely self-made statement.

I got one yesterday but wasn't asked to show it on the way to the supermarket this morning, nor do I expect to be in this rural backwater.


----------



## BUCK52

A form declaring that the "holder" is outside for 1 out 5 permitted reasons. (health, food supply....). that form (a pass) must be shown to any police checking.


----------



## wildan1

Locape said:


> C'est pas vraiment pour voyager, quelquefois seulement pour quelques centaines de mètres, pour marcher, faire de l'exercice ou promener son chien.


True--so how about:_ Self-declaration of Allowable Outing_


----------



## Yendred

Kelly B said:


> Je comprends, mais on peut quand même dire "travel" pour les petits voyages maison-pharmacie etc.



Et pour sortir le chien, on peut dire "_travel_"?


----------



## broglet

definitely NOT travel declaration because travel is not one of the permitted derogations.  I would say "statement of reasons for being away from home"

In BE 'travel' means going a lot further than the local shops!

Yendred: si tu et ton chien prenez un avion ou un train pour arriver à l'endroit du promenade on peut utiliser 'travel'! (Mais l'attestation ne serait pas valable parce-que il faut qu'il soit "un déplacement bref, à proximité du domicile"   )


----------



## Nicomon

As found googling...




 Attestation_de_deplacement_derogatoire 37,05 kB | 17/03/2020  
English version :



 certificate of derogatory movement 15,18 kB | 17/03/2020  





> CERTIFICATE OF DEROGATORY MOVEMENT
> Pursuant to article 1 of the decree of March 16, 2020 regulating the travel in the fight against the spread of the Covid-19 virus:


Et à propos des chiens, sur le même formulaire : 





> *short* *trips*, close to home, related to the individual physical activity of the people, excluding any collective sporting practice, *and the needs of pets.*


----------



## Corrector

Hi all, Wordreference definitely is the place to be to go ahead with sharing knowledge and questions.
Nothing new from even my English friends.

Voici le lien vers le document :
Attestation de sortie : téléchargez l'attestation de déplacement

[...]

Merci pour toutes ces propositions instructives. Je vais les soumettre à mes native friends, mais j'ai un penchant pour _Declaration of Allowable  Outing.  _et_   Travel justification form._

Many thanks.


----------



## Locape

Keith Bradford said:


> Does it really apply when walking the dog in your own street, without even getting the car out?
> I got one yesterday but wasn't asked to show it on the way to the supermarket this morning, nor do I expect to be in this rural backwater.


In Paris, you need to be able to show it to the police if they ask one, even if you're just walking your dog or exercise around your building, you have to check the right box on the form.


----------



## Corrector

Sorry, I've just read latest posts;  Accueil - L'Etat à Saint-Barthélemy et Saint-Martin  will be the reference in this matter I guess. So "CERTIFICATE OF DEROGATORY MOVEMENT " it is.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Yendred

Nicomon said:


> As found googling...
> English version :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> certificate of derogatory movement 15,18 kB | 17/03/2020



Merci Nicomon, je cherche cette version anglaise depuis un moment. Elle semble en effet être la traduction directe du document du Ministère.


----------



## Corrector

This morning; we ticked box 3 -_trips to make essential purchases in authorized establishments (list on government.fr); -_   and I added, name of shop, pharmacy, post office. As we are supposed to stay at home as much as we can, it should seem wise to kill several viruses with one stone doesn't it?


----------



## broglet

"Certificate of derogatory movement" is just a clunky literal translation from the French.  It would mean nothing to the average English speaker who might suspect that it was a medical certificate relating to constipation.


----------



## broglet

Keith Bradford said:


> Does it really apply when walking the dog in your own street, without even getting the car out?


Yes. In fact as far as walking the dog is concerned since it has to be "un déplacement bref, à proximité du domicile" it is questionable whether a walk that required getting the car out would be allowed.


----------



## Nicomon

broglet said:


> "Certificate of derogatory movement" is just a clunky literal translation from the French


  You're right.  I mainly quoted one existing English version of the French form.  There may be others...
I guess you can't expect perfection in a time of crisis.  

I like your : "_statement of reasons for being away from home_"  which in French would be something like :
_attestation / déclaration des motifs d'absence du domicile. _


----------



## Corrector

So accurate!  "gouv.fr " -I should have questioned the translation ability of President Macron and this staff. 

So, I have _*statement of reasons for being away from home*. _Shall I reject _"Declaration of Allowable Outing " ?_


----------



## Nicomon

Sous ce lien : Attestation de déplacement dérogatoire (English) on trouve une attestation bilingue avec pour titre anglais :
*EXEMPTION FOR CRITICAL TRAVEL*

Ça me semble pas mal, mais je ne suis pas anglophone.


----------



## Corrector

Le document Word auquel ce lien mène est écrit par Marine Boudeau sur le site gouvernemental DesignGouv - Le design numérique au service des administrations :
Citation page d'accueil :

_*DesignGouv ßeta*
Bienvenue ! Cet espace est dédié aux agents publics soucieux de créer des services numériques de qualité et accessibles pour tous.
*COVID-19*
Nous avons créé des attestations de déplacements accessibles et inclusives pour toutes et tous, à imprimer ou à recopier._

Les auteurs ne sont pas nécessairement anglophones. Comme l'a signalé Broglet, this may be another example of clunky English. Why not then the more to the point _crucial_, then or _indispensable_?

Et surtout, le nom _travel _a déjà été disqualifié. (Broglet, 4:38) Il ne se rencontre pas pour des petits trajets.
Come on Boris, the last word rests with you.


----------



## Nicomon

Mon erreur. 

J'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai trouvé le lien vers le document Word bilingue sur cette page : *Covid-19 - DesignGouv*
Plus exactement sous :* Télécharger au format .docx*


Corrector said:


> Les auteurs ne sont pas nécessairement anglophones. Comme l'a signalé Broglet, this may be another example of clunky English.
> Why not then the more to the point _crucial_, then or _indispensable_?


 On ne sait pas, mais on peut présumer, qu'ils ne sont pas plus anglophones que vous ou moi.   

Au risque de radoter...  en période de crise - quand tout est fait « à vitesse grand V » - on ne peut s'attendre à la perfection.
Il est tout aussi facile de trouver des textes anglais mal traduits vers le français.

_Travel_ est avant tout un verbe.  Pour plus de détails voir *cette page*.  J'aurais traduit _déplacement_ par _trip_.  Et c'est bien ce qui est écrit - en plus de _travel _- dans le corps du document « officiel » curieusement intitulé :  _Certificate of derogatory movement. _

Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous préférez _crucial _à_ critical.  _


> *critical *(a) (fa p) : outre 1/ critique, aussi 2/ d’une importance vitale, *primordial*


 Lu sur un autre fil :  





> _*Critical* _means essential. _*Crucial *_means extremely important.


Et en anglais, je n'aime pas le son de _indispensable_.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Corrector said:


> Sorry, I've just read latest posts;  Accueil - L'Etat à Saint-Barthélemy et Saint-Martin  will be the reference in this matter I guess. So "CERTIFICATE OF DEROGATORY MOVEMENT " it is...


 Whatever title we choose, _derogatory _is a false friend. It means "désobligeant, peu flatteur..."


----------



## Oddmania

What about a "_travel pass_" (or "_movement pass_")?


----------



## Nicomon

*à titre dérogatoire* _loc adv_(exceptionnellement)by special dispensation _expr_(_legal_)*by derogation* _adv_as an exception, as an exemption _expr_




*dérogatoire* _adj_*(qui enfreint)**derogatory *_*adj*_Il y a une clause dérogatoire dans ce contrat.


@ Keith : I copied the above  from this page of the WR dictionary :
dérogatoire - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com

Should I understand that there are mistakes, or that_ derogatory_ is not only a synonym of _disparaging / belittling?_
On the other hand...   _Exemption, _quoted in post 20,  seems right.__


----------



## Corrector

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir aidé à perfectionner mon anglais.
Collins:
désobligeant / dir-rog-a-tree /
adj
exprimer ou montrer une mauvaise opinion de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose

  "Déclaration de verrouillage", j'ai trouvé dans des sujets de code machine
[...]

Cela me semble en effet un bon choix.


----------



## broglet

Bonjour Oddmania 
"travel pass" ne convient pas (ça veut dire une carte qui donne accès aux transports en commune)
"movement pass" is more possible - but the attestation is not really a 'pass' at all.


----------



## elroy

I suggest “Curfew Waiver (Form).”


----------



## broglet

Hi elroy.  This is not really a curfew, which normally refers to a time (usually at night) when special restrictions apply. Nor is the attestation a waiver, which would grant exemption from regulations - it is in fact a statement of compliance with regulations.


----------



## emmsy

Displacement pass maybe?


----------



## Topsie

Lockdown form 
https://www.thelocal.fr/20200318/frances-coronavirus-lockdown-form-your-questions-answered


----------



## broglet

Keith Bradford said:


> Whatever title we choose, _derogatory _is a false friend. It means "désobligeant, peu flatteur..."


True, Keith.  The word they were no doubt looking for was_ derogative_.


----------



## Nicomon

By the time everyone agrees on an English title for this form...  the lockdown might be a thing of the past.  

As read about the term "derogatory" - different context : 





> The document uses a different sense of the word.  A hint is the appearance of the word "derogation" elsewhere in the text, a term not common in everyday English, but rather a bit of "spec speech".  Of the two definitions, the first one seems most applicable.
> *derogation**: * 1 An exemption from or relaxation of a rule or law.
> Given that this is a formal/legal document, and one intended to be translated into several languages, it's not unexpected that certain terms like "derogation" and "derogatory" would have established meanings that differ from "everyday" speech.  *In this case "derogatory" means "causing exemption", or something of that nature.*


 Source : Does the phrase "derogatory rules" have a different meaning in setting drug prices for governments?


----------



## broglet

Nicomon said:


> As read about the term "derogatory" - different context :  Source : Does the phrase "derogatory rules" have a different meaning in setting drug prices for governments?


Non Nicomon - comme Keith #23 a expliqué c'est une erreur - dérogatoire ne veut pas dire derogatory


----------



## behavebabyyeah

Special dispensation for specific short trips?

But I agree with @Topsie : British people will probably come up with something to the point like 'lockdown form'


----------



## Nicomon

broglet said:


> Non Nicomon - comme Keith #23 a expliqué c'est une erreur - dérogatoire ne veut pas dire derogatory


Ben si on ne peut plus croire les dicos et les  anglophones venant d'ailleurs que le UK...

C'est après avoir lu le post de Keith que j'ai cité le dico de WR au post 25.
Et la personne qui a écrit ce que j'ai cité au post 33 est bel et bien anglophone :  User Hot Licks

_Derogation_ et _derogatory_ sont proches, non ?  What about _derogatory clause? _

Sinon, il faut informer ceux qui ont traduit ce document qu'ils ont tout faux.
Moi, j'ai vraiment cru avant de le lire plus attentivement que les deux étaient « officiels ». 

Là en lisant _remaining _pour _demeurant_, il  me semble clair que l'anglais est une traduction « automatique » à la Google.


> Attestation_de_deplacement_derogatoire 37,05 kB | 17/03/2020
> English version :
> 
> 
> 
> certificate of derogatory movement 15,18 kB | 17/03/2020


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I can't think offhand of a nice short equivalent. 'Declaration of permitted reason for circulating (perhaps adding "in public"?)' [When _les flics_ are 'engaged' with someone, don't they say to curious pedestrian passers-by 'Circulez, il n'y a rien à voir'?] But as noted above, we shouldn't expect concision in officialese (in any language), especially in exceptional circumstances like a pandemic.


----------



## Nicomon

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> But as noted above, we shouldn't expect concision in officialese (in any language), especially in exceptional circumstances like a pandemic.


  Amen to that.  Thank you, ain'tt.


----------



## wildan1

> The document uses a different sense of the word. A hint is the appearance of the word "derogation" elsewhere in the text, a term not common in everyday English, but rather a bit of "spec speech". Of the two definitions, the first one seems most applicable.


When I hear _"derogatory"_ I only connect it with its meaning of _disparaging _--_a derogatory remark (désobligeant, peu flatteur). _I think most English-speakers who are not lawyers would also misunderstand this term used for this lockdown situation.



broglet said:


> In BE 'travel' means going a lot further than the local shops!


It's the same in AE--_travel_ doesn't work for walking your dog or buying a baguette at the corner bakery. You can make a "quick trip" to do those things, though, but it's too colloquial to put on an official form.

That's why I suggested _"outing"_ earlier.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

For whatever reason, to me 'outing' (in this context) suggests a longer period of time and means it's for pleasure.


----------



## Corrector

Topsie said:


> Lockdown form
> https://www.thelocal.fr/20200318/frances-coronavirus-lockdown-form-your-questions-answered


Thanks Topsie, lockdown form from thelocal.fr sounds perfect to me. And it is in use! 
(The Local Europe A 118 65 Stockholm
Sweden)


----------



## Nicomon

Moi si j'entendais _lockdown form_  je comprendrais : _formulaire de confinement.  _
Et non : _  attestation de déplacement dérogatoire._


wildan1 said:


> That's why I suggested _"outing"_ earlier.


 And that would be  _sortie_... not _déplacement.  _ 

Other than _travel _(which is usually what it means) I think that _trip_ is the closest equivalent to _déplacement_, in context.


> Ok, as a general rule, in 95% of the cases, trip is a noun and travel is a verb.
> So, “I traveled to Germany last weekend.” “I took a trip.”
> You can also say *“to make a trip,”* but this is more, it’s a shorter trip that has a specific purpose.


 That said,  buying a baguette at the corner bakery is more like _an errand._

What am I still doing on this never ending thread ?


----------



## elroy

For me, “waiver” makes perfect sense.  There is a general restriction that is waived under certain circumstances.  You fill out this form to declare that your departure from your home qualifies for a waiver.

As for “curfew,” I take the point that this is generally used for certain parts of the day, not for a 24/7 restriction.

Perhaps we could say “Waiver of Compulsory Self-Quarantine”?


----------



## Bezoard

To me also, "waiver" is the perfect word but it does not exactly translate the French wording, which is in fact more like "self-declaration/affidavit regarding authorized outings".


----------



## elroy

We don’t need to mimic the French wording; we need to express the meaning.


----------



## wildan1

Maybe _"self-waiver"_? (_Waiver_ has the contextual benefit of sounding somewhat bureaucratic!)


----------



## Corrector

Thanks to Topsy, I have visited the website thelocal.fr. Their English looks perfect to me. Their "lockdown form" too. I agree with Elroy. Lockdown form is in use, meaning and accurrate, plus in the English ear.  
I could not have guessed my humble thread would swell faster than a... virus! )


----------



## broglet

Corrector said:


> Thanks to Topsy, I have visited the website thelocal.fr. Their English looks perfect to me. Their "lockdown form" too. I agree with Elroy. Lockdown form is in use, meaning and accurrate, plus in the English ear.


Hi Corrector - "lockdown form" is good journalese but you need to appreciate that it was only used in a headline and it is not particularly meaningful.  To translate the form into English I would use the heading "EXIT DECLARATION"


----------



## Corrector

Hi all,
Google page
https://bit.ly/lockdown-form

It seems so far that 'lockdown' be validated by use;  but not 'lockdown form'. thelocal.fr also has 'lockdown permission form', and I met "document" somewhere.
Anyway, as far as 'outing' or 'exit' are concerned, we may keep in mind that the "paper form" is indeed the very key to get unlocked. 
An overall look at the web production shows that... nobody wants to really name this laissez-passer...


----------



## elroy

“lockdown form” is pretty meaningless, I think.  It could be _anything_ having to do with the lockdown!  The French is specific as to the purpose of the form. 


elroy said:


> “Waiver of Compulsory Self-Quarantine”


 I think this suggestion of mine conveys the meaning clearly and idiomatically.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

For me, a "lockdown form" would be a document that would "consigner [quelqu'un] à domicile".


----------



## Corrector

Hello,
As I explained in number 49, I am now interested in what is _actually_ validated and _actually_ in use. I have expressed my point as all contributors have but now that it has been richly done, and quite interesting, I am not really for personal views, including mine, particularly when they have been talked over already. Does a five-word phrase meet with generalised use requirements such as news media and official communication, particularly in English?

My question was relevant in the first place because I couldn't find any public answer. I consider it has now been answered up to now.
Besides, thanks to this thread, I could visit thelocal.fr website, and I have bookmarked it.


----------



## Corrector

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> For me, a "lockdown form" would be a document that would "consigner [quelqu'un] à domicile".


Hello ain'ttranslationfun?, I have already answered this argument in n°49 : _"Anyway, as far as 'outing' or 'exit' are concerned, we may keep in mind that the "paper form" is indeed the very key *to get unlocked. " * _And yes, *this is indeed a matter of "consigner quelqu'un à domicile"* which has never meant "imprison, jail or incarcerate". I am indeed, as I write this, consigné chez moi. And* I can get out with a lockdown form, if imperiously needed.*

Have a look at this. "Interdire à quelqu'un toute sortie par mesure disciplinaire ou par mesure d'ordre : Consigner des troupes, un élève. "

Eventually, etymology teaches us that the semantic field of "consigner" involves registering a signature on a document. 

*ÉTYMOLOGIE*
Génev. consiner ; provenç. et espagn. consignar ; ital. consegnare ; du latin consignare, de cum, et signare, marquer (voy. SIGNER).


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

elroy, re yr #s 43 & 50, can one grant oneself a waiver? I thought it was usually accorded by authorities.


----------



## trellis

My try - temporary movement permit.


----------



## Corrector

Yes, as already said : attestation de déplacement


----------



## elroy

The US term that has arisen for mandated self-quarantining is “shelter in place.”  For allowable exceptions, San Francisco is using “exemptions to the shelter in place order” (I think it should be “from” and not “to”): San Francisco Issues New Public Health Order Requiring Residents Stay at Home Except for Essential Needs | Office of the Mayor


----------



## tartopom

I've read "Affidavit of movement by special dispensation.".


----------



## lentulax

Not an affidavit, which has to be sworn before witnesses; not a certificate or waiver (even self-waiver, which sounds odd), since these imply some sort of authorisation or right - the 'attestation' doesn't give you the right to do anything (if I visit my nubile young mistress, having ticked the box claiming imperative family commitments, the policeman does not have to accept my claim); so it's just a declaration, or statement. Since the kinds of movement listed may differ greatly in kind and extent (from travel to dog-walking) , they can only be brought together by reference to the place to which one is otherwise confined - so 'movement beyond/outside the home'. It's not a declaration of reason*s* - it lists reasons, but one is obliged to choose one of them ('je certifie que mon déplacement est liée au motif suivant (cocher la case)') - so it's a statement of a reason; you can't give your own reasons - you choose one of the listed reasons, which are those permitted by law, so not just 'reason' but 'permitted reason'.  All of which leaves you with 'Declaration of permitted reason for movement outside the home.'


----------



## Corrector

Yes Lentulax, declaration or statement, it's what it is; but it's not what it's been called by those in charge. Anyway, you forget it is a sworn statement _(Je soussigné...certifie que)_
Plus quite a load of arguments, (among which it has to be short) are exposed above (Toutes choses sont déjà dites , mais comme personne n'écoute il faut toujours recommencer.) . So I have printed the b.. f... official paper; using my own personal interpretation would be fined...

Anyway, the issue is a genuine one still ; so that everyone tries to figure out their own idea of it. It's interesting to see imagination at work.
I've just found this here by Kate Lucy, stuck in Paris: _official certification, permission slip.  _
Don't miss that one_ : a document that says who you are, where you live, and your purpose for being outside.  _
And this one, showing again that short denomination is not obvious :  _a document, which they can print up from the French Interior Ministry’s website, justifying the nature of their trip. The declaration showing your reasons for moving about, is available online. The official form is not mandatory. People can also present a signed handwritten declaration, on plain paper (though it must be updated every day).  _

And also _an attestation or permission slip_,   and I guess I could spend all day collecting...

A new official version is being put online, with three more items. I could only get this on ladepeche.fr website


----------



## Jeremiahfrog

Hi everybody, 
The form will probably never be used, in France, in English. I get that English-speaking people living in France whose French is perhaps not completely fluent want to know what the form says (and be sure that we are all talking about the SECOND edition of this form, dated 23 March 2020, with a total of 7 (not 5) possible reasons for leaving home quarantine) - but in fact this form is so typical of legalistic forms everywhere (and not just in France) that give the police the power to fine us if we are not out for the right reason. "Statement of exceptional outing during the COVID-19 quarantine" would be how I would explain the title to a person who speaks rather better English than French. All of our "outings" are supposed to be an exception to the rule, which is "Stay Inside, And Do Not Go Out". Even people who have to go to work right now are considered "exceptions" to the rule... doctors, nurses, pharmacists, people in grocery stores ad bakeries and so on. Anyway, this is a very interesting thread and I have learned many things from everybody's contributions, thank you very much! Stay inside! Stay safe!


----------



## Corrector

Hi all,  hi Jeremiahfrog, I posted my question in the first place just for the sake of curiosity because I have family and friends in England. French governement has just issued a *certificate *intended for English speaking people living in France.  They seems to have wavered too since they did not give it an English name but translated most of it..; interesting enough, they use "travel", which was one of the proposal. in this thread.


----------



## Corrector

Last but not least, here's eventually the UK website.

"...Anyone making such a journey will need to download and complete an “attestation” or declaration certifying their reason for travel. This declaration is available on the French Ministry of Interior website. Please note you are able to hand write and sign a similar declaration if you are unable to access printing facilities. You must carry a physical copy of the declaration; electronic versions will not be accepted."


----------



## Keith Bradford

trellis said:


> My try - temporary movement permit.


It's not a permit.  Nobody's permitting me to go out to the supermarket, I'm making a statement/declaration that that's where I'm going.  If you look at these forms they're entirely self-completed (it's even me that prints it off on my own computer).

So it's *exceptional *(an exception or exemption from the general lockdown), it's for *travel *(over a few miles in my case) and it's a *statement/declaration*.  Make of that whatever phrase you will.


----------



## wildan1

Corrector said:


> They seems to have wavered too since they did not give it an English name but translated most of if; interesting enough, they use "travel", which was one of the proposal. in this thread.


What I read in that introductory paragraph in that link is: _"..*.outings* will only be authorized, with a certificate, ..." _-- which is what I suggested earlier (but I promise, they did not ask me to re-translate this document!)

The actual document says such silly things as: "*short travels*_, close to home, for individual physical activity (excluding group sports or proximity with other individuals), or for walking pets." _(Note that _"travel"_ in this context is also non-count, and cannot be in the plural.)

And no, I don't personally feel the word "outing" is limited to longer, enjoyable activities.

But... let's not beat up too hard these people who are scrambling to find ways to make people safe and not unnecessarily out and about.


----------



## Nicomon

wildan1 said:


> What I read in that introductory paragraph in that link is: _"..*.outings* will only be authorized, with a certificate, ..." _-- which is what I suggested earlier


  And once again, as mentioned in post #42, that in French would normally be _*sortie*.  _ Not _*déplacement. *_

Take this for example.   I'd use _outings_ to translate « sorties » in the title. 


> *Des sorties pour "raison impérative"*
> L’objectif du gouvernement est que "chacun soit bien conscient que lorsqu’on se déplace à l’extérieur de son domicile, il faut avoir une raison impérative pour le faire" : faire des courses ou aller visiter un parent âgé ou fragile.
> Et pouvoir le justifier grâce à l’attestation de déplacement dérogatoire.





*outing* _n_(trip, excursion)*sortie *_*nf*_I think it's too cold for an *outing* today.Je crois qu'il fait trop froid pour une *sortie* aujourd'hui.


----------



## Corrector

Hi all, most interesting and useful review of lexical issues ; maybe our so clever and responsible elites just put us to the test for the sake of keeping us busy during confinement. Seriously they seem to manage the words as well as the situation...


----------



## Corrector

The JDN feels uneasy about this and shares Nicomon's point : Attestation de sortie : la nouvelle attestation de déplacement.

Still in the line of Nicomon's remark : 

DÉPLACEMENT : Définition de DÉPLACEMENT


----------



## Gerard Samuel

Maybe something with the word "errands"?   
Exceptional Errands Pass?    
Special Errands Authorization?   
Special Errands Dispensation?  
Errands Restriction Exemption?


----------



## trellis

Keith Bradford said:


> It's not a permit.  Nobody's permitting me to go out to the supermarket,


I'll have to disagree with you on this one - just because one grants oneself the 'authorisation' doesn't make it any less of a permit...


----------



## lentulax

trellis said:


> I'll have to disagree with you on this one - just because one grants oneself the 'authorisation' doesn't make it any less of a permit...


Not so (as I said in #59); the authorisation' is given by the relevant law or statutory instrument (in this case it is a legally defined exception to a general prohibition); the mandatory form in question is a declaration [signed, not sworn] of a legal reason for being outside the home; its most obvious purpose is to simplify the implementation of the law by those charged with that implementation. The declaration confers no rights whatsoever on anyone - though you might see it as making a claim (if requested by an authorised person) to a right defined in law.


----------



## broglet

The attestation is not a permit, an authorisation, a pass, a dispensation or an exemption.  It is a statement of one's reasons for being away from home. There is nothing more to be said.


----------



## trellis

broglet said:


> There is nothing more to be said.


Heavens! the word peremptory comes to mind!


broglet said:


> It is a statement of one's reasons for being away from home.


Not much of a statement of reasons when one can only choose to tick a box from a limited list.

Since one has no right to leave home without this 'permit, authorisation,  pass,  dispensation,  exemption' or whatever it is decided to call it, then 'statement' hardly seems sufficient...


----------



## Nicomon

broglet said:


> The attestation is not a permit, an authorisation, a pass, a dispensation or an exemption. It is a statement of one's reasons for being away from home. There is nothing more to be said.


   I agree entirely... if my non native translator opinion is worth something.

_Attestation_ is different from  _permis, autorisation, passe, laissez-passer, dispense, exemption / exonération..._
And that is :  _statement  _just like  _*attestation *sur l'honneur = sworn *statement*
declaration _is another possibility (see posts 48 and 64 among others).

Choosing another word would be changing the original.   I'm adding here what I wrote in post 18 about one of broglet's suggestions :


> I like your : "_statement of reasons for being away from home_"  which in French would be something like :
> _attestation / déclaration des motifs d'absence du domicile. _


    But don't start me again on _déplacement dérogatoire. _


----------



## PPH

Although I find elroy's suggestion (Waiver of Compulsory Self-Quarantine) exact and to the point, it's probably a bit too long. 

Personally I would go for something along the following lines (arranged from the longest to the shortest):

Lockdown exemption form
Lockdown self-waiver
Lockdown waiver


----------



## traducting

Hello though we are a year and half later, there is likely to be reference to these in the future at some point.
What about:

"sworn-affidavit for authorized outings"

I would not say "exit form", which implies you are leaving someplace (like when you leave a country when travelling you could possibly fill in an "exit form", whereas in this case one was just going to buy food, get exercise, etc. and going quickly back home.


----------

